# New James Bond



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Peirce Brosnan is putting away his Bond Badge after this next 007 movie.  Any ideas on who will be cast next?  I heard something on the radio about some possible candidates.  I think that there were five, but I didn't hear the other three, these are the ones that stuck out in my mind.

Hugh Jackman (drool drool drool)
Orlando Bloom (please God no)

You can tell where my vote is.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 8, 2004)

For a while, it was rumored that Clive Owen would be the next James Bond, but he denied the rumors.

Personally, I think he'd be a good successor for Brosnan.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> For a while, it was rumored that Clive Owen would be the next James Bond, but he denied the rumors.
> 
> Personally, I think he'd be a good successor for Brosnan.




I've never heard of him, what is he from?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 8, 2004)

Here is his entry at the IMDB.

Currently, he's starring as Arthur in the new King Arthur movie.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Currently, he's starring as Arthur in the new King Arthur movie.




Ahhhhh, now I know who he is.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2004)

How about Ewan McGregor?

Could Heath Ledger handle the job?

Here's a list of British/UK Actors and Actresses that could help narrow the search.  There's a short list of some favorite Brits  here.


----------



## Khayman (Jul 8, 2004)

Clive Owen would be perfect... he was great in _The Hire_ BMW shorts and in _Croupier_. Hell, he even made a throw-away character in the Bourne Identity into a memorable role.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> How about Ewan McGregor?
> 
> Could Heath Ledger handle the job?
> [/url].




Ewen McGregor is a good possibility, but I really can't picture Heath Ledgar....
No, deffinitely not Heath Ledgar. :\


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah.  Ledger might be too young, though he could probably get a shot at it even up to twenty years from now.

How about Angus MacFadyen?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Ledger might be too young, though he could probably get a shot at it even up to twenty years from now.
> 
> How about Angus MacFadyen?




I dunno, he just doesn't have that special Bond charisma IMHO.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Ledger might be too young, though he could probably get a shot at it even up to twenty years from now.
> 
> I dunno, he just doesn't have that special Bond charisma IMHO.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 8, 2004)

Jude Law has been up for speculation. Apparently they are going for a younger James Bond this time. Probably just a rumor, though.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Jude Law has been up for speculation. Apparently they are going for a younger James Bond this time. Probably just a rumor, though.




Why would you want a younger James Bond?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Why would you want a younger James Bond?



So they wouldn't have to replace them as often...?

What's the deal with Hugh Jackson?  Does he really come across as that charismatic? (He does have my vote for bond over Orlando Bloom.)

Enchantress, also I hate your new avatar.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So they wouldn't have to replace them as often...?
> 
> What's the deal with Hugh Jackson?  Does he really come across as that charismatic? (He does have my vote for bond over Orlando Bloom.)
> 
> Enchantress, also I hate your new avatar.




Hugh Jackman has that incredibly sexy, confident charm combined with a somewhat predatory demeanor which equals one hot hunk o' secret agent.   

....And what's wrong with my new avatar?


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 8, 2004)

Clive Owen, Clive Owen, Clive Owen, Clive Owen....please...

He's not very well known in America (yet)...King Arthur might help (though I feat that this movie will get lost in the summer shuffel).

With that said -- those that do the casting know his work well.  As will larger audiences over time (BTW rent Croupier if you already haven't -- you'll see what us Owen fans mean)

There are a slew of websited dedicated to speculation on the new Bond (some far more credible than others)...while nothing is certain -- something needs to be said for the fact that Owen's is a name that keeps being leaked out.

Given the secretive nature of the selection process -- and the huge PR splash that comes with the eventual stage managed announcement -- potential candidates will almost certainly be asked to have some sort of NDA -- particularly if there's some sort of agreement in principle.  Owen's denials are therefore not exactly unexpected (I remember Brosnan was somewhat coy before his slection).

As for Brosnan -- I think the studio would be more than happy to keep him around for another half dozen pictures (he's proven bankable) but -- I think he fears the 'Roger Moore' effect -- sticking around well past his prime, hurting both the franchise and his own reputation.  He's probably also worried about typecasting...though there's little he can do about that (once Bond always Bond).

As for picking a 'current' bankable star...that's not exactly the Bond mold.  Sure in the most recent selection process (which gave us the excellent choice Brosnan) -- movie stars Mel Gibson and Liam Neeson were considered... but those were exceptional times (when, for the first time, the franchise itself was in jeopardy) -- and the end result, Brosnan, was a tried and true return to the Bond formular -- of picking actors who fit the role...not big name stars who would try to redefine it.

It was Bond that MADE Sean Connery a star, just as it was his sex appeal that first sold the franchise.  Roger Moore -- admittedly was an established TV star -- though far from an A-list movie choice.  Timothy Dalton stuck mainly to stage.  George Lazenby was a model.  Brosnan -- was a solid second tier actor -- who's most noted credentials, outside of Remmington Steele -- was the fact that he had already missed out on the Bond franchise once before when his NBC contract voided any chance of him taking the role (instead of Dalton).

I shudder at Orlando Bloom holstering his Longbow PPK.  Or Heath Ledger adding James Bond to the altar of god-awful movie's he's made to date.  Some actors (MagGregor) might be passable...but remember that Bond is iconic.  The character markets the films more than any actor.  However cartoonish he may be -- he's a defined role -- and fans will not tolerate too much deviation in the name of some actors or directors ego.

That's why, instead of forcing a square peg into a round hole -- you should just pick a round peg -- an actor who, without adaptation fits the part.

And of all the candidates I've heard of...Clive Owen is the man for the job.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 8, 2004)

I think PirateCat should be the next James Bond. Or maybe Ranger Wickett. And WizardDru could be the big bad with JohnChriton as the muscle. And maybe Enchantress could be the love interest. And I get to play M.


----------



## jarlaxlecq (Jul 8, 2004)

Clive has my vote


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 8, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I think PirateCat should be the next James Bond. Or maybe Ranger Wickett. And WizardDru could be the big bad with JohnChriton as the muscle. And maybe Enchantress could be the love interest. And I get to play M.



 I call dibs on Q!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Hugh Jackman has that incredibly sexy, confident charm combined with a somewhat predatory demeanor which equals one hot hunk o' secret agent.




Yeah...  I thought he looked like a dork in Van Helsing also...  



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> ....And what's wrong with my new avatar?




Hmmm, I don't really know but it's doesn't strike me as "you"  I hope that helps but I doubt it. 

I liked your previous one, the anime girl, and loved the lady wearing the black hat with the green background.


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Clive Owen. Perhaps. Hugh Jackman. Maybe.. PirateCat.. crap isnt he the embodiment of James Bond.. or is it Morrus..???


----------



## ASH (Jul 8, 2004)

Clive Owen. Perhaps. Hugh Jackman. Maybe.. PirateCat.. crap isnt he the embodiment of James Bond.. or is it Morrus..???


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And maybe Enchantress could be the love interest.




I want you, I need you, oh baby, oh baby!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah...  I thought he looked like a dork in Van Helsing also...  Hmmm, I don't really know but it's doesn't strike me as "you"  I hope that helps but I doubt it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> He did NOT look like a dork in Van Helsing!       *sniff*  And how is this avatar?


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't want to get flamed, but I thought I heard a rumor about
Adrian Paul being a candidate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> He did NOT look like a dork in Van Helsing!       *sniff*



  



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> And how is this avatar?



It's you, and I like it allot.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's you, and I like it allot.




Teehee!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And maybe Enchantress could be the love interest.




Wait, which love interest, there's always more than one.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 8, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> And how is this avatar?




It's Faye Valentine, which is a very good thing.  Cowboy Bebop is easily one of the coolest anime series ever.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 8, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> It's Faye Valentine, which is a very good thing.  Cowboy Bebop is easily one of the coolest anime series ever.




Agreed.  That's why I picked it.  I said, 'how is it', not 'who is it'.  Just in case there was any confusion.


----------



## Villano (Jul 9, 2004)

Speaking of Cowboy Bebop, while I can't picture Jackman as Bond, he'd make a pretty good Spike.

I think whomever is chosen as Bond won't really matter too much.  The problem is that you need new creative people behind the scenes.  The last two films were pretty bad.  You could have the best Bond, but you put him in another The World Is Not Enough, and it isn't going to matter.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 9, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Speaking of Cowboy Bebop, while I can't picture Jackman as Bond, he'd make a pretty good Spike.
> 
> I think whomever is chosen as Bond won't really matter too much.  The problem is that you need new creative people behind the scenes.  The last two films were pretty bad.  You could have the best Bond, but you put him in another The World Is Not Enough, and it isn't going to matter.




Sad but true.  And I can't really see Hugh Jackman as Spike.  He's way to broad for the character.  Spike is tall and lanky, he's got muscles, but you'd never know it to look at him in his normal outfit.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 9, 2004)

I would like to see the guy who plays Cat from Red Dwarf. 

He's funny, he's about the right age, he's a good actor and can do action scenes (he was also in Blade 2), and while it's hard for me to judge (not being gay), seems good looking enough and is dapper.

I don't think Clive Owen will be working for a while after seing how Arthur has apparently already bombed. (Though not his fault, I don't even think he's in the commercials for it.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I don't think Clive Owen will be working for a while after seing how Arthur has apparently already bombed. (Though not his fault, I don't even think he's in the commercials for it.)




Has it now?  I honestly think it's more of a release date issue...  So either blame everyone’s friendly neighborhood webslinger or the guy who picked the horridness release date.   (I hope to see Arthur tomorrow.)


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, "bombed" might be too strong a word, but it only earned about $5 million on it's opening day. Given that it was supposed to be a blockbuster movie, it's disappointing.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 9, 2004)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I would like to see the guy who plays Cat from Red Dwarf.
> 
> He's funny, he's about the right age, he's a good actor and can do action scenes (he was also in Blade 2), and while it's hard for me to judge (not being gay), seems good looking enough and is dapper.




Yeah, and then we could go see James Bond say "Fish - fish - fish - fish ..." Instead of "-shaken, not stirred".


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 9, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I think PirateCat should be the next James Bond. Or maybe Ranger Wickett. And WizardDru could be the big bad with JohnChriton as the muscle. And maybe Enchantress could be the love interest. And I get to play M.




Sadly, I'm not British, but I appreciate the nomination.  Why can't Morrus be Bond?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well, "bombed" might be too strong a word, but it only earned about $5 million on it's opening day. Given that it was supposed to be a blockbuster movie, it's disappointing.



Ouch... Spidy is murdering the bum...


----------



## Morrus (Jul 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Clive Owen. Perhaps. Hugh Jackman. Maybe.. PirateCat.. crap isnt he the embodiment of James Bond.. or is it Morrus..???



It is.  It's me.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 9, 2004)

As an avid Bond fan, I consider myself suitably qualified to talk on this issue 

Hugh Jackson? Heath Ledger? Good actors, but not British. They've already proved that a non-Brit doesn't do well.

So, of the British actors, who do you go with? Orlando Bloom? Good actor, but too famous - that is, he'd cost too much. Ewan McGregor? Jude Law? same principle applies, too expensive...

A name not mentioned here, but I've heard elsewhere is Johnny Lee Miller (he who was in Transpotting with the aforementioned Mr McGregor). Not a big enough name though (although I do rate him as an actor).

So that leaves just one name really. He's already been mentioned in this thread on a number of occasions, and I hope he goes get the job (as I've a £10 bet at 5/1 that he gets the role after Brosnan!)

So, literally, my money's on Clive Owen.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 9, 2004)

Orlando Bloom is too young and too much of a pretty-boy to play James Bond.  I definately wouldn't pick him unless I was trying to sell the James Bond franchise to 14-year-old girls.

Of all the choices I've seen in this thread, Clive Owen gets my vote.


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 10, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Hugh Jackson? Heath Ledger? Good actors, but not British. They've already proved that a non-Brit doesn't do well.




Funny, but I thought that a Scot named Sean Connory handled himself quite well in the role..


----------



## takyris (Jul 10, 2004)

Ewan could do it.  Take some of the dark stuff we saw in Trainspotting, the moments of raw intensity combined with utter disconnection from standard morals (Bond has no trouble getting his white hat a bit dirty if it gets the job done), and combine it with the suave self-assurance we (er, I, maybe) saw in _Down with Love_, and then add enough of the action-scene capability that we've gotten used to in the Star Wars films (sure, a lot of it is CG, but he's shown that he can follow choreographed fight movements well and with emotional sincerity, at least, in my mind), and you've got a pretty darn good Bond.

And my wife, who watched _Down with Love_ with me, was, by all appearances, *quite* satisfied with Ewan in a tux -- which is, of course, an enormously important prereq for Bond-ism -- or, what should we call it?  Bond-age?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know if Enchantress and some of the other Bond fans in this thread were here a few weeks ago when I posted my Favorite Bond Movie poll, but here's the link if you want to check it out.  There's some interesting Bond-related discussion in that thread.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 10, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> Funny, but I thought that a Scot named Sean Connory handled himself quite well in the role..




Yeah. Sean - Scot. Pierce - Irish. George - Aussie. Timothy - Welsh. and...

Roger - English.

And of course: James - English.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 10, 2004)

So now we are eager looking forward to an American, an Indian, or a South African dude.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, Robbie Williams, of course! 

Uhm... uhm... Vin Diesel? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 10, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> Funny, but I thought that a Scot named Sean Connory handled himself quite well in the role..



Hate to burst your bubble but Scotland *IS* part of Britain!


			
				Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> And of course: James - English.



Actually, if you read the novels he's half Scottish/half Swiss!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 10, 2004)

Ah yes, the things one's mind puts together as the eyes scan past the thread titles.

_We are Borg....James Borg..._


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 11, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Hate to burst your bubble but Scotland *IS* part of Britain!




Not quite.  They're part of the United Kingdom.  They're not part of Britain (which is the dominant part of the UK).  In fact, I would not be the one to tell a Scot that he's actually British.  They tend to be peevish about such matters...


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 11, 2004)

*Off Topic*



			
				Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> Not quite.  They're part of the United Kingdom.  They're not part of Britain (which is the dominant part of the UK).  In fact, I would not be the one to tell a Scot that he's actually British.  They tend to be peevish about such matters...



As a Scotsman...

Great Britain, to give it it's full name, is made up of England, Scotland, and Wales. The United Kindom's full name is The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.

As for being peevish about being called British, not at all, we just hate being called English - which is what happens quite a lot when speaking to other nationalities (who can't seem to comprehend that England *isn't* Britain - much like yourself really!)


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 11, 2004)

Most Americans do tend to equate Britain with England and vice-versa, as opposed to it's proper meaning.

All I can say is, just be grateful that we can at least tell you apart from the French.


----------



## ASH (Jul 11, 2004)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Most Americans do tend to equate Britain with England and vice-versa, as opposed to it's proper meaning.
> 
> All I can say is, just be grateful that we can at least tell you apart from the French.





I did not know there was a difference until right now... 

And who are these pesky french you refer too??


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 11, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Actually, if you read the novels he's half Scottish/half Swiss!




Thnak you for pointing that out.


----------



## Someone (Jul 11, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Actually, if you read the novels he's half Scottish/half Swiss!




Is that a template or something?


----------



## qstor (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Hugh jackman or Ewan MacGregor would be good choices...Clive Owen doesn't have that Bond edge...Like Sean Connery did...


Mike


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 11, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> As a Scotsman...
> 
> Great Britain, to give it it's full name, is made up of England, Scotland, and Wales. The United Kindom's full name is The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.




I stand corrected, then.



> As for being peevish about being called British, not at all, we just hate being called English - which is what happens quite a lot when speaking to other nationalities (who can't seem to comprehend that England *isn't* Britain - much like yourself really!)




Again, I do stand corrected, though the Scots that have expressed that peevishness around me never did make that British-English distinction, just that they were peevish about not being called Scots proper.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry for coming across a bit stroppy... it's just a pet hate of mine and sometimes I can't stop myself from throwing my teddy out of the cot.


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 11, 2004)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> Sorry for coming across a bit stroppy... it's just a pet hate of mine and sometimes I can't stop myself from throwing my teddy out of the cot.




No problem.     I learned to make a better distinction of things out of the whole matter, and that's never a bad thing.  Then again, erring on the side of caution (i.e. just calling a Scot a Scot) isn't all that bad either.  The ones who insisted on that probably got tired of us Yanks interchanging British and English, and ended up preferring to be referred to as Scots only.     Well, that and probably a little of a fiercer-than-usual Scots' pride.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> No problem.     I learned to make a better distinction of things out of the whole matter, and that's never a bad thing.  ...  The ones who insisted on that probably got tired of us *Yanks* interchanging British and English, and ended up preferring to be referred to as Scots only.     Well, that and probably a little of a fiercer-than-usual Scots' pride.




The other side of the coin;

Just refer to someone from the southern US as a "Yank" and see what happens...


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 11, 2004)

Chimera said:
			
		

> The other side of the coin;
> 
> Just refer to someone from the southern US as a "Yank" and see what happens...




Yup, there's that, too     Quite frankly, I think Californians would be happier being their own nation these days as well, but that's drifting farther off-topic than we are already...


----------



## takyris (Jul 12, 2004)

See, this is why I just call everybody "Dude".  (Ah, California...)


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 12, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> Yup, there's that, too     Quite frankly, I think Californians would be happier being their own nation these days as well, but that's drifting farther off-topic than we are already...




If only they would do the rest of the nation a favor and remove themsevles.  California is the most screwed up state in the Union.  And now I finally get away from them and they are trying to pervert my state again.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 12, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> Yup, there's that, too     Quite frankly, I think Californians would be happier being their own nation these days as well, but that's drifting farther off-topic than we are already...




So, would that make Schwarzennegar (bad spelling) our president?


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 13, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> So, would that make Schwarzennegar (bad spelling) our president?




Good question, but I think to reply to that would nudge this thread further into politics than it already is...


----------



## billd91 (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Jason Isaacs would make a decent Bond. He can be both charming and chilling, which I think would give Bond an interesting edge.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 13, 2004)

That's a good call. Jason Isaacs is a very good actor, and not too famous that he'd cost too much. Yeah, I can see him as Bond


----------

